# What is your blood type?



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> IDK if l believe @_Frosty_ or not though:kitteh:



:/

Why don't you believe me, Lady O-?

^LO-L


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Frosty said:


> :/
> 
> Why don't you believe me, Lady O-?
> 
> ^LO-L


Just checkin:kitteh:


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

AB-, I believe. 

INTJ.


----------



## ailures (May 24, 2014)

INFP BRh-


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Judging from the data thus far NT favors type A and NF favors type O. Interesting. The other groups don't have enough samples. Actually none of them do but there's an emerging trend.

ISFP, type O here.


----------



## ephemeralparadox (Apr 14, 2014)

ISFP, also O.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

* *




It's a big dark secrete.... its O +




ENTP


EDIT: LOL. what is the point of this? To see if type corresponds with type, cause I'm pretty sure it wont.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

O-, enfp


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Istp o+


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

0 negative.... ENTJ


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

INFJ and I have no clue


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

xNTP A-


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

A+, intp.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

B+, enfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

GundamChao said:


> O-, enfp


Are you Asian?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Are you Asian?


Oh, no, I'm not. If you think so because of my username, the "Chao" part comes from the video game Sonic Adventure.

They're these cute things:









roud:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

GundamChao said:


> Oh, no, I'm not. If you think so because of my username, the "Chao" part comes from the video game Sonic Adventure.
> 
> They're these cute things:
> 
> ...


Lol my bad,0- is quite rare , most rare  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Lol my bad,0- is quite rare , most rare


It's no problem at all! And yeah, we're the universal donor type. Type O- blood saves many lives. And hematology is just plain cool! :kitteh:


----------



## anavazquez (May 24, 2014)

A+, enfp


----------



## boyonthebluemoon (Jul 22, 2014)

infp 
A-


----------



## ZombieDragons (Nov 1, 2014)

O, ENTJ. No idea if I'm positive or negative.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

A negative, INTJ.


----------



## Maidelane (Sep 21, 2014)

Ab + . Infj


----------



## Booyou (Oct 5, 2014)

A, Probably an INFP


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

NT (ENTP) and B+


----------



## Aerosong (Nov 1, 2014)

O+, infp


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

It's the curse of being old, a long time invested in personality research, and having a decent memory, that allows me to see these questions come in cycles:

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=personality+and+blood+type,+site:+personalitycafe.com

No, there is not a correlation between blood type and MBTI.

ISTJ; O+


----------



## Vincisomething (Aug 4, 2014)

B, intj.


----------



## Vincisomething (Aug 4, 2014)

Is it just me, or is this site automatically lower-casing letters? INTJ


No, but for some reason editing doesn't change intj to INTJ.


----------



## Quietude (Dec 1, 2012)

I am O-

I think I might be INFJ, though not completely sure (need to study this more).


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

Ab+ intj.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

O-, infp .


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

looks like b and ab are never sensing percieving-thats mostly indian(from india) and asian anscestry
and A and O are usually intuitive, o's the oldest and most common, a's almost all europeans


----------



## scizor000 (Mar 15, 2012)

INFP and A+


----------



## 172harmonic (Jan 19, 2012)

Intp o


----------



## coal (Nov 8, 2014)

ISFP, B. Apparently there isn't many of us? D:


----------



## The Guitar Hero (Nov 24, 2013)

AB+ ESFP, I think


----------



## visionaryspirit (Nov 24, 2014)

Ab
INFJ


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

B+
intp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

IDK, but either B or O, based on my parents' types. INTP

I really wanted to be A, if not, AB.


----------



## edge magic (Jan 1, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> INTJ, A+
> (A-plus, get it?)


I dont know if youre answering my post. If that you should have quoted me. I think I am RH O-, but if you didnt know that there is negative blood types also? You can also be A- for example, and thats why I was wondering why didnt had the negative blood types as option in the poll "whats your blood type" above.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

A+


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

edge magic said:


> Where is option to vote for RH negative? I have it btw.


The Rh factor indicates whether or not one has the Rhesus protein on their red blood cells. Rh-negative blood types are most common in those people having ancestors from the Basque Region of France & northern Europe. 
So if you're correct that your blood type Rh factor is negative it's indicative that you lack the Rhesus protein. Just saying it's silly you typing "I have it btw"

http://rhnegativeregistry.com/rh-negative-home-page-.html
http://rhnegativeregistry.com/Rh_Negative_Factor_Blood_Origin_Theories_Migration.html


----------



## edge magic (Jan 1, 2017)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> The Rh factor indicates whether or not one has the Rhesus protein on their red blood cells. Rh-negative blood types are most common in those people having ancestors from the Basque Region of France & northern Europe.
> So if you're correct that your blood type Rh factor is negative it's indicative that you lack the Rhesus protein. Just saying it's silly you typing "I have it btw"
> 
> http://rhnegativeregistry.com/rh-negative-home-page-.html
> http://rhnegativeregistry.com/Rh_Negative_Factor_Blood_Origin_Theories_Migration.html


Atm I was typing the first message I was not sure weather which rh negative blood type I was. Thats why. But read my other message again. I think it gave a good answer.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Rh+ B, and I am INFP.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

ISTJ.

My blood type is O-.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Ugh, I wish I knew (though I'm scared to find out, too...) All I know is it's either O or A because my dad is O and my mom is A. Don't know if it's + or -.


----------



## makeup (Sep 28, 2015)

A+ & ENFP. Such a shame not all of my grades can reflect on my blood type.


----------



## Bassball_Batman (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm B+ and I range from EN*T*P to EN*F*P.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

INFP! O+ :kitteh:


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Intp, a


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2014)

Istj, a.


----------

